# New installation problem detected

## xfs

MB VIA85P, CPU Celeron (Coppermine) 566

BIOS ver. 20.0b (sam pereprowival, versiu nawel v inete kak samuu podhodyawuu dlya razgona, no installil Gentoo na nominalnih 4astotah) 

pri popitke zagruzitsya c Gentoo Live CD komp vis na kartinke s progress bar'om zagruzki. Posle dolgih experimentov okazalos 4to esli v BIOS ustanovit 'CPU Maximum IOQ' v 'Disabled' to vse Ok.

Dumau infa moget okazatsya poleznoy ewe komu-nit

----------

